# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Marhaba
Marhaba 
it is very nice to read arabic and to exchang our information about the
laung's  ::     
Guest
 Ela AlAbad

----------


## CaMieyLaAa``--

hi ...  :: 
well , i think it's nice also  :: 
i learned arabic when i still in junior hi-school
so i almost forgot bout d words
i only know few words .. hehehehehehe

----------

